# Prime Day Begins July 16th, 3pm ET



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

​
I'm starting this thread for those of us who watch for deals on Amazon's Prime Day. This year Prime Day will begin on July 16th at 3pm ET, and will run through July 17. They have already started some Prime Day countdown deals, so be sure and check those daily.

Feel free to post any good deals you find in this thread. I know last year I picked up the Anova Sous Vide Cooker after @mrigney let us know it was was on sale for Prime Day. :thumbup:

As a reminder, TLF can earn from qualifying Amazon purchases, so feel free to do all your Prime Day shopping via this link (or click the Prime Day banner above):

---> Shop Amazon Prime Day <---​
You pay nothing more for the items you buy when you use the link, but TLF earns a small commission from qualifying purchases. This is one of the ways I will be able to continue running TLF without those pesky ads you see on other sites.

For those who are not Amazon Prime members, but would like to participate in Prime Day, you can score a free 30-day trial membership by clicking here:

​


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here are some notable Prime Day offers that are already live - mostly related to their subscription stuff:


 

 

  ​


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

I got so overwhelmed last Prime Day looking for deals that I just gave up (as in there were so many I was like a dog chasing 30 cats)


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

I bought two echo shows for about half off as an early prime day deal. Worked great as with a new house i need a bunch of stuff.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm just in it for deals on lawn gear!


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Got an echo dot last year for $25. Looking forward to other deals this year.

We just got a brand new Whole Foods this year about a mile away, so I'm also looking forward to my free $10. Hooray!


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

i didn't re up my Prime this year. shipping has been slower in the past year and I research quiet a bit before buying. find as good on deals on Walmart and Flebay and sometimes better.

my last Amazon package got lost and took 3.5 weeks to finally find its way to my door. yes they did refund me the money before the package arrived but they couldn't tell me where the package was for nearly 3 weeks. i offered to send it back to them but they declined.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

TigerinFL said:


> my last Amazon package got lost and took 3.5 weeks to finally find its way to my door. yes they did refund me the money before the package arrived but they couldn't tell me where the package was for nearly 3 weeks. i offered to send it back to them but they declined.


Wow, that sucks! I've had quite the opposite experience. I always select the same "prime 2 day shipping", but I often get my orders the next day (or even the same day) without even asking for it.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

another thing and maybe because I am getting older but lately I have decided to spend more locally IF they are fairly priced. what I have discovered is there are times they are willing to give you a discount just to get your business.

hopefully that will help them keep their doors open and keep someone employed and paying taxes.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Well today is the day - be sure and post up if you find any deals that are too good to pass up. :thumbsup:

It looks they have started Early Access Deals on Amazon devices.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

It looks like the Greenworks 14-Inch 10 Amp Corded Dethatcher will start at 6 for prime members


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm having trouble finding the greens mowers. :nod:


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Bezos needs more $$ and we need more stuff....let's go!!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I got 2# of Red Star Active dry yeast for $10. I don't think that's part of Prime day though :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I got a kick out of the corded dethatcher above touting an electric start... :lol:


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I got 2# of Red Star Active dry yeast for $10. I don't think that's part of Prime day though :lol:


Funny you mention that. I just bought a jar of yeast today at the grocery store. A 4oz. jar for about $3.50. :shock:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The 6qt Instant Pot Duo is $59. We use ours a lot.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The 800W Anova Sous Vide is $75. That's a pretty good price too.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Alan said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I got 2# of Red Star Active dry yeast for $10. I don't think that's part of Prime day though :lol:
> ...


I never would've looked but they consider it seasonal at our Aldo so I looked online. Evidently, it lasts forever in the freezer.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The additional 20% off this 18qt Rubbermaid Container at checkout would complement the sous vide nicely.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

$129 for the 1100W Joule Sous Vide.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here's a good one... you can save an additional 25% at checkout on the Scotts Wizz Handheld Spreader.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Save $50 when you spend $200 on select Bosch power tools


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> Here's a good one... you can save an additional 25% at checkout on the Scotts Wizz Handheld Spreader.


Bought it! Just a touch over $15 total. This will be great for the Fall Nitrogen apps versus loading a baby amount of N in that massive Earthway hopper :lol:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I couldn't find the Fertilome products locally that @wardconnor uses for his flowers: This is what I use as a substitute. $7.28 before tax for the Prime Deal.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This looks pretty good for $80.

https://smile.amazon.com/AcuRite-01036M-Wireless-Programmable-Monitoring/dp/B00FWSP3UC/ref=gbps_tit_m-3_781d_06aa821b?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=124f0934-56fc-4b04-9aeb-f713b1d9781d&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-3&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=14611812011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=TB6DRYHK28SWZVAA1J8N


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

That's sweet @g-man. I am kind of getting into something like that. I have a lot of research to do on personal weather stations!

In other news, dethatchers are on sale if you're into them for "exclusive to Prime members". 
https://www.amazon.com/Greenworks-14-Inch-Corded-Dethatcher-27022/dp/B0030BG1HM/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1531786459&sr=8-5&keywords=dethatcher&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I seem to recall those Greenworks dethatchers being on sale last year. They almost had me until I remembered that my lawn size is 20k, and that machine is electric.

That Scott's Wizz spreader is totally worth it, in my opinion.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I ordered a couple Chicco car seats last night. A lot of the Chicco stuff is an additional 20% off at checkout.

#dadlife


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Better hurry... :lol:

Multi-Color Motion Sensor LED Toilet Night Light


----------



## nt5000 (Jun 13, 2018)

Ware said:


> Better hurry... :lol:
> 
> Multi-Color Motion Sensor LED Toilet Night Light


"Want this product professionally installed?
Book a top-rated pro directly on Amazon. Backed by our Happiness Guarantee.
Estimate$305.49"

:shock: Better plan on installing yourself!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ecobee3 + 3 Room Sensors is $199.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> Better hurry... :lol:
> 
> Multi-Color Motion Sensor LED Toilet Night Light


I could install that and not tell anyone and then just sit in there with that glow and be like "what?"


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

For the gamers:

Nintendo Switch + Memory Card + $20 eShop credit for $299. Great deal!

[img=https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61MbBc1COrL._AC_.jpg]


----------



## LouisvilleGrubber (Jun 26, 2018)

Anyone find a deal they couldn't pass up on yard goodies?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@LouisvilleGrubber Merged this here. There have been a couple lawn related products one of which I bought. The Scotts Whiz spreader for $15!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

This might be neat for someone without an irrigation system:

Orbit B-hyve 21004 Smart Hose Faucet Timer with Wi-Fi Hub, Compatible with Alexa


----------



## ShaneNC (Jun 11, 2018)

Ware said:


> This might be neat for someone without an irrigation system:
> 
> Orbit B-hyve 21004 Smart Hose Faucet Timer with Wi-Fi Hub, Compatible with Alexa


I just picked up one of these from Lowes a couple weeks ago. I like it so far, would recommend.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

I am really pissed at myself - I ordered like 5 things on Prime Day and completely forgot to use the TLF amazon link. Sorry @Ware


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> I am really pissed at myself - I ordered like 5 things on Prime Day and completely forgot to use the TLF amazon link. Sorry @Ware


  I feel like a trader! Wonder if there is a way to set my app to automatically go through that link.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> I am really pissed at myself - I ordered like 5 things on Prime Day and completely forgot to use the TLF amazon link. Sorry Ware


No worries!


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

@Ware do we need to click that link before making a purchase every time? If so I need to give my wife the link, she will make you a millionaire with all her amazon purchases :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Flynt2799 said:


> Ware do we need to click that link before making a purchase every time? If so I need to give my wife the link, she will make you a millionaire with all her amazon purchases :lol:


I think the easiest way is to do what @pennstater2005 did and just set the TLF Amazon link as your bookmark for Amazon.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Flynt2799 said:


> @Ware do we need to click that link before making a purchase every time? If so I need to give my wife the link, she will make you a millionaire with all her amazon purchases :lol:


Yep! every time. I think there might be a way to bookmark the portal as "amazon" so you don't have to go through two steps.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> I am really pissed at myself - I ordered like 5 things on Prime Day and completely forgot to use the TLF amazon link. Sorry @Ware


Same here. Bought a 5'x3' drag and some other stuff and forgot to use the link.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Send the link to neighbors, friends and family, they don't have to be lawn enthusiasts to use the link. They can be lawn haters :lol: , who cares as long as this site gets rewarded.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

it doesn't do much good now, but I was surprised to see that the Rachio Gen 2 16 zone for $150 wasn't posted.


----------

